# ¡Viva México! (Topic signed by: Chaneke Josh, Xidoo & Chepo)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

¡Viva Mexico!

Amigos Resorteros! We "the happy three compadres" (Chaneke Josh, Xidoo and Chepo) had the idea to share this post to celebrate Mexico's independence.

We Mexicans , with lots of entusiams wish to invite you our resortero gang to share this happiness. We had the desire to celebrate Mexico's Independence Day presenting many resorteras hehehehehe.

I am registred in SSF since April 30th 2010 and as time has passed, I think some mark has been left behind. I have read some messenges left on our topic and noticed that Mexicans are appreciated. This is highly valiable to a Mexican, to have the feeling or being amog friends is our essence. Today, is the day that Mexicans celebrate that our identity .
A Mexican film maker-photographer produced a esplendid documentary in which he shows that taste of Mexico. The proud to have been born in this land and I would like to share it with all of you (After all, what will we do without the net my friends). I believe that you are going to like Mexico's colors.






Today at my little gird's school, there was a little civic parade to celebrate Mexico's Independence Day. Among some of the pictures I took, I like this one. It is a tender and coloful picture of Mexico.










OK my friends, as we like to say here in my homeland, "A lo que te truje Chencha (Let's not waste more time)."Here some pictures of resorterontas to celebrate this ocation.


































Thanks Xidoo for the help.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Today, we Mexicans no only celebrate our independence, we celebrate three thousand years of culture. The pride to have been born in this land full of history, color, flavor, hard labor and high spirit, is a good reason to celebrate. *

*We Mexicans have even brought something to the slingshot world, since antique Mexicans were the first ones to use hule (rubber) a couple of centuries ago**.*

*As Chepo stated, we have noticed at this forum that we are well accepted and wish to thank everybody, but especially Aaron. ¡Gracias cuate!*

*As part of our culture, we were introduced to resorteras (slingshots) at an early age. This and the web have led us to you and to this forum and thanks to this community, we have enriched our resortero lives, as well as our personal lives. Thanks again guys. *

*Today September 15th, we Mexicans celabrate in a civilian way our independence, but tomorrow September 16th, we celebrate with a military parade in Mexico City. Just like this one:*






*Chepo, Chaneke and I wish to celebrate, El dia de la independencia, with resorteras, so this is my aportation to this post: La Mexika. This resortera by the way, was made out of mezquite for Master Chepo. ¡Ojala le guste mai!*











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*One more... made of mezquite too. "La Nopalika":*



















*First president of Mexico, Guadalupe Victoria once stated:*

*"We Mexicans are friends of peace,*

*enemies of war,*

*we provoque nobody,*

*we fear no one."*

*I can not agree more with President Victoria.*

http://dialogos.pide..._vivamexico.jpg

*¡Viva Mexico, hoy y siempre!*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great Culture, Good People and Nice Resorteras


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My warmest wishes to you in Mexico ... and wishes for a most happy independence day. Last year I had the great honor to be invited to participate in an art show celebrating the 100th anniversary of the Mexican revolution. In preparation for my work, I did a lot of reading in the history of Mexico. In my opinion, you have every reason to be proud, my friends. I wish you all great happiness.
















Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*AJUUUUUUAAAAAA!!!*

*ECHELE PARIENTEEE!!!!*






I´m kind'a toooo drunk right now... I mean... TOTALLY WASTED!!

*AAAAAAAYYAAAYYAAYAYYYAAAAAAY!!!!*

*oh!! and... here is another song... *

*BAILELE PRIMO!!!!*

*[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzqbld5HfjU&feature=player_detailpage*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Adelante amigos! Viva Mexico!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

you guys make some great catapults and i hope you all have a good day!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

any you two have great photography skills !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations and best wishes amigos!!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know why, but Mexicans are talented for naturals.I wish Lithuanians were too


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Xidoo, Chanke and Chepo, enjoy your day, the forum is lucky to have such talanted members. Lets hope thatpeace returns to all of Mexico soon. A proud people deserve to live and enjoy their culture free of fear. I don't drink anymore but I will raise a glass to celebrate with you all today.
Philly


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Hole" ,"Hole" Que Viva Mexico , preciosas Recuas Maestros , "Cuate aqui hay tomate "







-


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

One more resortera, since today is Mexico's independence day.

One of the most antique beverage in Mexico is pulque. This is an alcoholic beverage, obtain from the maguey plant. Most of the time is white, unless is a "curado." 

http://quetranzalaba.../05/pulque1.jpg

A curado is pulque mixed with fruits, plants, cereals or others to add favor. I have tasted both but curados make a circus in your stomach if you are not use to it. 

http://t1.gstatic.co...nkORJxLV94X-UIu

I present you* La pulketa. *It is made out of orange wood. 



















Here is a little poem to pulque:

_"Agua de las verdes plantas,_
_tu me tumbas, tu me matas,_
_tu me haces andar a gatas."_

Do not laught Master Chepo...

¡Viva Mexico, Hoy y siempre!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Mai Chepo,*

*No es secreto para aste que a mi, me gusta su habilidad de fotografo. Facilmente yo tengo mas que aprender de aste, que aste de mi en todo, incluso en fotografia, y quien no, si toma este tipo de chulada de fotos. *
*Como aste lo pone esta es una pieza de ternura y de sentimiento genuino que no se puede actuar. Aste si es de los que estan en el momento preciso, porque si no, pasa a ser un pasado que nadie recobrara. No con uste, pues ese momento quedo encapsulado en ese click de manoplero y para acabar es tan compartido que nos los da a conocer a nosotros los simples mirones. Gracias mai.*

*Lo de sus recuas, pos que puedo decirle, que es un agasajo ver lo que puede hacer aste con un cacho de rama. Nosotros los de a pie solo vemos la banqueta, aste es el culpable de que veamos pa donde uno se estrella. Gracias, ostra vez mai, Saludotes







** .*


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Think this forum is far more colorful with these 3 great guys from a great country!!

Saludos!!
Torsten


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

To avoid trouble and distortions of what I mean.

Just want to say: Thank you friends slingshots!

Thanks for joining the celebration, thanks for the kind palbras! and thanks for thefriendship!

Xidooo: This describes the whole style fork my friend, as you might say no tosuch a pleasant gift. and with respect to the photo of that bit of tendernessoccurred to me that you felt sure that from the time of shooting is perceived to be a great photo. and I was right. that photo was worth the day brother. other than sharing the excitement and joy of parading my shorty.

Mi Chiroo Esa Horquita describe todo su estilo mi amigo, como podría decir que no a tan grato regalo. y con respecto a la foto de ese pedacito de ternura me ocurrió lo que seguramente ha sentido usted, que desde el momento del disparo se percibe que será una gran foto. y no me equivoqué. esa foto valió el día hermano. aparte de compartir la emoción y alegría de desfilar de mi chaparrita.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is my favorite thread that I've seen in a while here!
Great work guys and wishes for a great future for Mexico and it's people!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Independence day! The more I learn about Mexico, it's culture and it's people, the more I admire and respect you. Here's hoping our two great people can grow closer together. Maybe even include Canada in some of the fun!


----------

